# fencing over an irrigation ditch



## jojomojo (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm new here  We recently moved to a few acres because we want to raise goats & poultry (maybe a dexter), garden for market, etc. Problem is, we haven't a clue what we're doing  We don't know a single person locally we can go to for advice, sites like this are great!

We have an open irrigation ditch, about 3-4 ft wide, at its fullest only a foot or two deep (and I wouldn't even say it flows during the summer, more of a trickle). There is about a 10 ft strip of land the length of our property between the ditch and the property line fence. The field is mostly fenced in with field fencing, smaller at the bottom, big squares at the top, wood posts & tposts, don't believe its woven though - only missing fence is over the ditch (coming into the field, and leaving). It looks as though they just clipped the fencing off over the ditch to do some maintenance. The growth during the summer is insane, we can't keep up with it. I was hoping to employ a few goats for the job 

First, I'm assuming goats will get along with the ditch just fine and there's no need to fence them off from it? It would be a shame if I did, I'm sure they'd love clearing the growth a lot more than we do!

My biggest concern is the gap under the fence over the ditch - any suggestions on preventing goats from getting out, or loose dogs getting in?

I tried to add a pic but I'm too new and don't enough posts (I'm sure that'll change soon enough!).


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 26, 2013)

You will just have to run straight across the ditch, and "scab" the two feet underneath the straight line over the top?

There wouldn't be any magical answer to this.


----------



## Bossroo (Feb 27, 2013)

I use this method under the bridge, and fenceline along a creek as well as a 10' wide ditch... first install a metal pipe accross and above the ditch, then build a wooden gate ( as the water rises and flows, the gate bottom  will start to float on the water surface)  with the hinges on top and attached to the pipe that open to the direction with the flow of the water and the bottom of the gate to the countour of the bottom and sides of the ditch.


----------



## julieq (Feb 28, 2013)

Our goats aren't on our back acreage where the irrigation ditches are (one across the middle of the acreage and one along the edge of the property), but we have a drainage culvert across that's covered with dirt.  It'd be easy to fence the entire ditch system and then allow access across the culvert if we needed to.  

I wouldn't want our goats to have access to the irrigation ditches here.  They are filled with chemicals from the local farm spray run off.  If the water was clean, I'd still worry about liver flukes.


----------



## jojomojo (Mar 4, 2013)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> I use this method under the bridge, and fenceline along a creek as well as a 10' wide ditch... first install a metal pipe accross and above the ditch, then build a wooden gate ( as the water rises and flows, the gate bottom  will start to float on the water surface)  with the hinges on top and attached to the pipe that open to the direction with the flow of the water and the bottom of the gate to the countour of the bottom and sides of the ditch.


That sounds interesting. Wouldn't happen to have any pictures of your setup, would you?


----------



## jojomojo (Mar 4, 2013)

julieq said:
			
		

> Our goats aren't on our back acreage where the irrigation ditches are (one across the middle of the acreage and one along the edge of the property), but we have a drainage culvert across that's covered with dirt.  It'd be easy to fence the entire ditch system and then allow access across the culvert if we needed to.
> 
> I wouldn't want our goats to have access to the irrigation ditches here.  They are filled with chemicals from the local farm spray run off.  If the water was clean, I'd still worry about liver flukes.


Thanks for the info! I had to look up what liver flukes are. Is that something that's more prevalent in certain areas than others? I've been trying to focus on fencing & housing of livestock in general before delving into anything specific. One, it keeps me from getting overwhelmed, and two, I won't have a repeat like when we got chickens before we had a coop ready lol

I had thought about putting in a culvert as you described but I haven't been able to figure out where to get it locally. Fencing off just the ditch but giving them access to that strip of land would work too.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 4, 2013)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> I use this method under the bridge, and fenceline along a creek as well as a 10' wide ditch... first install a metal pipe accross and above the ditch, then build a wooden gate ( as the water rises and flows, the gate bottom  will start to float on the water surface)  with the hinges on top and attached to the pipe that open to the direction with the flow of the water and the bottom of the gate to the countour of the bottom and sides of the ditch.


I like that idea, But I am thinking that my goats would just go and push the gate open when the water is not flowing and crawl right on out. They are pretty creative and adventurous.  I have a natural drainage I have to fence off this summer so looking for ideas too. Ours only has water in it in the winter after storms.


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 6, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> Bossroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a similar ditch situation along with a large creek (  20- 50 ft across and @8' deep)   going diagonally through our property + a bridge over it next to a county road.  What I did was dig a fencepost hole  put in a pipe then pour concrete around it. Then attach another longer pipe that fits into the concreted in pipe and attach it to the hanging gate.  When one expects a storm, one can just lift out the smaller pipe , then when the water starts to rise the gate will float open.  Good luck !


----------



## nelson castro (Mar 12, 2013)

As a general rule, the ditch company and water users have the right to prohibit or set conditions for fences that enter the ditch right of way or cross the ditch. Fences can hinder maintenance operations and collect trash thus clogging the ditch. You might be able to work with the ditch company for permission to build a moveable fence that can be removed during ditch maintenance.


----------

